# Indoor Enclosure Ideas Anyone?



## Thetortoiseguy93 (Jul 14, 2019)

Does anyone have any tortoise enclosure ideas i have a decent sized russian tortoise from pets mart, right now i have him in the really big $20 tub from walmart but that is obviously not enough space to keep him in there for ever. Somebody suggested to me to buy another tub and join them together and then eventually work on making a second a floor for him. But im also wondering what everyone else does for there tortoise enclosures.


----------



## Tanner Fry (Jul 14, 2019)

Thetortoiseguy93 said:


> Does anyone have any tortoise enclosure ideas i have a decent sized russian tortoise from pets mart, right now i have him in the really big $20 tub from walmart but that is obviously not enough space to keep him in there for ever. Somebody suggested to me to buy another tub and join them together and then eventually work on making a second a floor for him. But im also wondering what everyone else does for there tortoise enclosures.


I personally use my apartment to see what I can and cant do. I would recommend building one from scratch. This will allow you to personalize the size and shape to where you want it. It costs 300 dollars to build the one that I built.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 14, 2019)

It's pretty hard to provide a Russian tortoise the space he needs indoors. They are hard wired to wander over great distances looking for food and if you keep them in something too small they spend their days digging in the corners, climbing the walls or just sulking in the hiding place.


----------



## MPappagallo (Jul 14, 2019)

Thetortoiseguy93 said:


> Does anyone have any tortoise enclosure ideas i have a decent sized russian tortoise from pets mart, right now i have him in the really big $20 tub from walmart but that is obviously not enough space to keep him in there for ever. Somebody suggested to me to buy another tub and join them together and then eventually work on making a second a floor for him. But im also wondering what everyone else does for there tortoise enclosures.


----------



## MPappagallo (Jul 14, 2019)

I have two baby sulcatas, and we just built this indoor enclosure. We have already started on a second enclosure since it is really not good to keep two together.....but maybe you can get some ideas.....We did a two level to add extra floor space, and it is fun to watch the little guys running up and down the ramps. We will most likely add a cover in the winter months to insure the humidity levels stay as high as they need to be.


----------



## Bee62 (Jul 14, 2019)

Big indoor enclosure made of several vivs srewed together = much space to roam for tortoises.


----------



## MPappagallo (Jul 16, 2019)

Tanner Fry said:


> I personally use my apartment to see what I can and cant do. I would recommend building one from scratch. This will allow you to personalize the size and shape to where you want it. It costs 300 dollars to build the one that I built.
> View attachment 276511


This looks great! What a good use of space!


----------



## Michael231 (Jul 16, 2019)

Be careful making ramps, and be sure if you do decide to level your enclosure that your tortoise cannot climb or fall off the side of the ramp. This can be a serious flipping hazard, especially if a basking bulb is nearby.


----------



## Alex Z (Jul 21, 2019)

Love this build.


----------

